
Ask HN: Translations for common words? - dylz
Is there some sort of &quot;common gettext repository&quot; for really common phrases such as Log in &#x2F;Log out &#x2F; Register &#x2F; etc that exists somewhere with a reasonable licence in multiple languages, or should I end up trying to re-translate everything from scratch?
======
rodhan
The Microsoft Terminology Collection is a great resource for this. I'm not
sure how the license works though but it's probably worth a look:
[https://www.microsoft.com/language/en-
us/Search.aspx?sString...](https://www.microsoft.com/language/en-
us/Search.aspx?sString=Login&langID=en-gb)

------
grzm
I recommend finding a project that is localized and has a license you like and
starting there.

